# 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt. These are the carrier allen head bolts that hold the calipers to the brake assembly. 
Is there a hei-coil thread repair insert available, guess I answered my own question.... auto parts store.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt (bdsxxx)*

i suppose you could helicoil it... though you can prob find a replacement caliper for not that much and would give you good piece of mind.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt (Banditt007)*

Is your car 2.0/TDI or VR6/1.8T?
If it is 2.0/TDI, you will have to helicoil or re-tap, otherwise you have to replace the whole spindle which is a big pain in the ass!
If it is VR6/1.8T, you can replace just the caliper carrier unit. You should be able to find one for about $25 in the used classifieds. Anybody that does the TT brake upgrade has these laying around.
BTW Bandit, sounds like his caliper is fine - no need to replace that.


_Modified by phatvw at 5:38 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt (Banditt007)*

Actually the part that holds the hub/bearing and strut assembly is the part I need, a rather big assembly. It has two mounting, threaded holes that the calipers bolt to. I've used heli-coils they should work OK, what do you think?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt (bdsxxx)*

The torque spec for those guide pins is only about 25-30 ft-lbs, so a Helicoil ought to hold ok. I would replace the rubber bushing surrounding the pin and probably get a brand new pin as well. Make sure to lube that pin really well!
You might consider replacing those rubber bushings with the brass caliper stiffening kit from http://www.tyrolsport.com while you are doing these repairs. This upgrade ensures that all the load is being transfered to the rotor with less side-to-side binding of the pin.


_Modified by phatvw at 5:47 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt (phatvw)*








disreguard my post.....


----------



## bdsxxx (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: 99 MK4 front brakes , stripped front carrier bolt (Banditt007)*

does anyone know the thread size of the carrier bolt. It looks to be 9x1.25,but 9 is rather strange. When I put a 10x1.25 die on the threads the 10 seems a bit loose, the 8 wont fit, so I guess 9 is the ticket. 
Now I have 8x1.25 heli-coils, thinking about just rethreading the carrier to 8x1.25. For some reason the heli-kits are:
8x1.25 ~ 20$
9x1.25 ~ 29$
10x1.25 ~44$ 
all at PEP boys


----------

